# Interesting info re: Toltrazuril (Baycox?) What are your thoughts??



## happy vagabonds

So I had a thread on a FB forum about coccidia prevention and some interesting comments came up. I thought I would share here to see what the consensus was.

A woman contacted her vet with questions re: withdrawal period for the Toltrazuril. He in turn, contacted FARAD for information. This was the reply she received:

I looked into Baycox for and found two really good reasons to not to use it. The product you showed is not baycox, it is a compounded product. In the US it is illegal to use compounded medications in Food Animals without approval. Since we have alternatives for treatment and prevention of coccidiosis it wouldnt be allowed. Secondly I sent an email to FARAD (the legal advisory board for food animal veterinarians, don't worry the client part is completely anonymous) and this is what they told me: 
Dear Dr. Smith

At this time we strongly discourage the use of Baycox in any food animal species. The active ingredient in Baycox is toltrazuril which is a precursor of ponazuril. �Ponazuril is a potential carcinogen. If this drug has already been administered we recommend a 150 day meat withdrawal and a 42 day milk withdrawal. Please do not hesitate to contact us with further questions.

-- 

US FARAD
I legally cannot advise you to use it at this time. There are other alternatives for control of coccidiosis that I would be more than happy to discuss with you.
thanks

Furthermore... it goes on with this:

My vet is pming me and his next comments are:
I went on the bayer website too. They use Baycox in other countries for pigs and sheep (australia) the australian sheep industry is a little different than ours, there "lambs" are a lot older when they are slaughtered (borderline mutton). I'd be hesitant to deal with that company because it looks like they are (the company you sent me the link for) because they are marketing something compounded as name brand (which it is not) and selling you an rx item without an rx (did you have an rx for it?)

The company that she was referring to in my thread was prehorserace.com.


----------



## hsmomof4

Interesting. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Ziggy

Almost all goat medications are off label. A USDA licensed vet cannot reccomend something that is not USDA approved.


----------



## swgoats

I don't know how much relevance the withdraws really have for us. In a dairy situation, we are not typically using coccidia medication with lactating animals, and we are not eating our doelings. Being careful with the boys might be in order, but most of my bucklings go for breeding stock and less frequently as 4-H wethers (the later I new raise myself). I don't use Baycox myself, but I don't think any of this would concern me.


----------



## goatkid

I've never used Baycox since the sulfa I treat my doelings with works just fine. As for the meat wethers, they are dam raised and I rarely have to treat any of them. I prefer my meat wethers to be as close to organic as possible.


----------



## tlcnubians

Horseprerace.com not prehorserace.com if anyone wants to access the website. From the research I've found, the only carcinogenic effects were seen in rats being given 10 times the recommended dose. The information on Horseprerace being a compounding pharmacy is interesting, however. That's probably why they're selling "Toltrazuril" rather than "Baycox" these days. And then there's always the question of whether the cases we've heard about where Toltrazuril doesn't seem to be working are because the ingredients aren't what they should be . . .


----------



## fmg

What I don't like is that the Toltrazuril does not have an expiration date. Not that I really use expiration dates all that much, BUT, this stuff I have could be super old and I wouldn't know it. Things tend to lose their effectiveness as they sit and age.


----------



## Whirlwind Ranch

I agree that an expiration date would be nice. I have used the horseprerace.com "Toltrazuril" for two kidding seasons now. It is working at my place. I make sure and shake really well to resuspend before drawing it up to drench them.


----------



## doublebowgoats

This is the first year I have used it but it worked great. Very convenient to use. Agree that most drugs we use on goats are off-label, so for me that doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Cannon_farms

Have any of you used Marquise? its in the same family but is only labeled for horses but has worked better than Baycox for us here, problem is its $248 a tube


----------



## fmg

How many goats does that tube treat. A lot I hope!!


----------



## Cannon_farms

it does for my last dose and fecals shown it was effective but like baycox there is limited milk and meat withdrawl times. Its in I cant think of how many ccs the tube is but about as large as 2 probtic tubes Ill have to look later gotta go get ready to earn goat food money.


----------



## Doug

I had a very very sick 3 month old buckling that got sick one day and was going down hill fast. I administered 10cc of toltrazuril the first day and 5 cc the second and by the third day, the buckling wasn't scouring anymore and had normal feces and was eating everything it could find. I swear by it. I do have concerns about withdrawal times. My wife is pregnant and did have a nanny that was sickly and I administered it to her too. She has dramatically increased her milk production in 3 days and is doing much much better. The buckling was dying from coccid. Hes a new kid 4 days later and seems to be gaining weight rapidly.


----------

